# Cats and jealousy



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I have question to guys who have more than one cat. Are your cats jealous to each other for your attention? Do they fight for it sometimes?


----------



## Magicats (Apr 21, 2011)

They used to as younger kittens but I think they are too distracted with the kitten crazies at this moment. It may return. My grey cat does get this look of disdain on his face sometimes though when im cuddling with his brother (a cuddle junkie) Haha maybe it's my imagination.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine get SO JEALOUS. They don't fight each other but they will try to get attention if the other one is getting it. Sometimes I think they compete for who can be the cutest. Usually I take one and my boyfriend takes the other.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, both mine get jealous, but my boy does so even more, and sometimes starts playfights because of it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mittens is my alpha cat and jealous. He will not let my foster White Sox on my bed to sleep with us. He comes first. I always feed him first and pet him first and always recognise him first when I come home. Otherwise he gets bent out of shape. He is the one who runs the house and what ever fosters Ive had. He would teach them the ropes of being a cat. What the rules are!


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

My older cat Bella and my kitten Marcus are both SUPER JEALOUS! If one is in my lap the other has to be there also...sometimes the other kitten will join in so i'm sitting in my chair with my laptop on my lap and cats surrounding me!! its funny. sometimes Bella will get up and lay right on top of my laptop so she gets the most attention!!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't have two cats, but my dog and cat fight over my attention. The dog knows I like Cherry more and he hates it. :?


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

oliver hates being touched so he just gives me the thank god that isnt me are you insane look to hana. but she just purrs away. sometimes he gets curious and wants some loving too, but he quickly gives up and goes back to glaring confused at us


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

If I am petting or holding Little Pumpkin, she often tries to bite me and Oreo quickly rushes over to protect me. However, if LP is sleepy and doesn't realize what I am actually doing, she enjoys this time and when Oreo comes over she just gives that jealous look. Then when LP wakes up and realizes what is going on, she looks at Oreo as if she is saying, "Ha ha, mommy loves me more!" 

When I go pick up Oreo, LP rushes over and just stares as if she is thinking, "That should be me that mommy's petting or holding....o.k. mommy I won't bite you anymore when you do that to me."


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh man, mine get totally jealous. Especially now that my newest foster demands so much one on one attention, they show their jealousy by acting out. Nito is the worst about it, he walks around shouting his displeasure, while the two girls simply climb all over anything they possibly can and knock things over. Just the other day, Cindy Lou came up onto the bed with Winry and I, acted rude towards Winry so I shooed her away. She went up to my dresser and started this balancing act on the rim on my fish bowl. I scolded her and told her to get down when suddenly CRASH the whole fish bowl shattered before my eyes. Cindy Lou went flying out of there so fast, and water and glass went EVERYWHERE! Luckily, Cinder was not hurt, and there was no fish in the bowl at the time. But there was water all over and Cindy watched from across the room with great satisfaction as I clean it all up. Brat! :lol:


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh my what an ordeal. This just proves that cats do have feelings! I am always debating with my boyfriend about this. He says cats don't have feelings, well this proves that they do!


----------

